# 9.8 Mercury throttle cable replacement



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever replaced the throttle cables in there tiler handle? I picked up motor needing these cables hooked up, took the inside assembly apart, what a big mistake. Thought I'd check here before going to the shop.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

go to merc;s site get the break down of the handle . and injoy the puzzle . some body put it toghter once ,.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Finding a replacement handle is not the issue, I have a complete motor for parts if needed. And yes someone did put it together, and not having a manual which I'll have to buy or take it to the shop. It appears the tiler handle assy. was attached to the power head prior to the installation of the lower unit assy. As I see it, this is the only way to obtain the lenght needed in attaching the trottle cables to the plastic cam where they attach. Now I attempted to take the handle apart and have the cables diconnected there, how does the shaft going through the handle come apart. I cannot get it back to gether with out getting this mating part off the shaft to retain the cables in postion when putting it back together. If I can get this handle assy. back together it's looks like I'll have to remove the clamping bracket assy and the lower unit assy to get these cables reattached at the trottle linkage assy. I do not want to remove the handle on my parts motor, only if I have no other choice. And didn't want to separate the power head as well, but I belief I have to. This is why I'm inquiring if someone has ever done this job. I have not problem buying the manual but have reservations if one explains this job. Anyones help would be greatly appreicated.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you can call merc, there tech depart will tell you the scop . been there ,they treated me great .I think this is the # 1 920 928 5040 .good lick . sounds like a real nightmare. but might just a clip you got to release???????????????????


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you, I'll give them a call next week.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the remote controls on my 9.8 (used as a kicker), but you got me wondering about the Seloc manual I have for it. To my great suprise, I did not find anything in there about the tiller handle. At least I didn't see anything when I just searched the index and flipped through the book. Sorry, I hope you find the info you need.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you, now I know not to purchase that one. I will contact the tech line next week, just need to know how to remove the shaft that goes through the handle. There are 2 plastic pieces that hold the cable ends in position inside the handle. One piece is attached to the shaft inside the handle, need to know how to remove it so I can get back to my original starting point. Was hoping someone here may have had a similar issue over the years with these cables. I'm not one to pay someone to do work for me, if it was keeping me off the water, maybe. I'll get it just have spoke to the right person yet.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thatA boy!!!!!!!! never give up . I like your atitude . fix it or break a finger trying.lol jim


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Got it apart, sometimes it humbles you when you over look the simple things. Should have it back together Sunday.


----------

